# Activar y desactivar relé con el mismo switch



## zenky (Feb 16, 2015)

Buen día, me interesa saber si tienen por ahí algún circuito que en cuanto encienda la pc con los 5v o 12v de la fuente de poder activar un relevador y que este a su vez active un siwtch.

El objetivo es encender una televión CRT viejita que tengo guardada jejeje.

En pocas palabras quiero generar un pequeño pulso para abrir y cerrar el switch (simular que estamos presionando un botón para encender algo).

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2015)

A los 12 V conectás la bobina del relé en serie con un capacitor electrolítico , al encender el relé dará un tabletazo 

Lo que no se es cómo lo vas a apagar


----------



## zenky (Feb 16, 2015)

Actualmente lo tengo de esa forma, más no se como apagarlo . Se apaga hasta que se apague la pc.

De hecho estaba pensando si se puede hacer algo así como con un temporizador.

Ej. Encender el pc y con los 5v activar un temporizador 555 y pasado 2 segundos apagarlo y que este desactive el relevador ¿se podrá?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 16, 2015)

Hola, sumándome a la idea de DOSMETROS, puedes aplicar el sig. circuito.
El funcionamiento es muy simple, pues al encender la fuente el condensador se cargará a través del diodo polarizado directamente, accionando a RL2, al desconectar dicha fuente el mencionado condensador se descargará a través del sig. diodo, accionará a RL1. El único detalle es que se debe presentar una baja impedancia en la línea de 12V. de lo contrario el condensador no se descargará correctamente.


----------



## jonathanriv (Feb 17, 2015)

el boton  de tu tele es  mecanico   o  digital???


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2015)

Si esplicas mejor cual es el fin, es decir el verdadero uso, se pueden hacer varias cosas


----------



## zenky (Feb 17, 2015)

Tengo una tv vieja de CRT y la conecto a una pc viejita por s-video y juego mame con ellos, me compré un joystick sencillo para jugar jaja. El chiste de todo esto es que me gustaría que cuando encienda mi pc la tele automáticamente se encienda tambien, y cuando apague la pc, la televisón se apague con ella automáticamente. Vaya al cortar la energía de la televisión.

Se que las televisiones nuevas ya tienen esta caracteristica incluida, pero no me compraré una televisión nueva nomas por eso jajaj. Vaya no es factible esa compra jajaj 

El botón es mecánico jeje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2015)

El botón es solo un pulsador o tiene retención (queda hundido) ?


----------



## zenky (Feb 17, 2015)

es un switch, vaya es un pulsador como el de la imagen jejeje


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2015)

si es de ese tipo es bastante sencillo el pulso para encender y otro circuito en paralelo que haga lo mismo al desconectar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2015)

O sea que al mismo switch lo pulsas y enciende y lo volvés a pulsar y apaga ?

Probaste el circuito que te dibujaron ? 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ay-desactivar-mismo-relay-128419/#post1000490


----------



## zenky (Feb 22, 2015)

Buen dia compañeros, quiero comentarles que ya armé el circuito y me funciona la mitad. Tomando como referencia el circuito que me pusieron arriba.

Quiero decirles que tan solo se activa el RL2 cuando se enciende la fuente de poder, pero cuando se apaga la fuente de poder el RL1 no se activa para nada. Otra cosa que me di cuenta es que si quito el RL1 y pongo un multímetro en su lugar, el condensador si almacena los 5 volts y se empieza a descargar, pero si dejo el circtuito tal cual como lo pusieron, el RL1 jamás se activa.

Otra cosa importante que quiero mencionar es que si tengo el multimetro y después de eso manualmente pongo un relevador cuando la fuente está apagada, el relevador si se activa y se descarga casi instantáneamente el condensador.

¿qué hará falta compañeros? :s


----------



## zenky (Mar 6, 2015)

Buen día compañeros, tengo el circuito hecho pero me da problemas porque el capacitor queda cargado y cuando vuelvo a encender el equipo ya no funciona el circuito por estar cargado el capacitor.

¿qué puedo hacer para descargar el capacitor en cuanto el circuito se corte la energía?

Nota. solo me funciona el encendido, al momento del apagado el otro relevador no funciona el RL1.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 6, 2015)

Las fuentes de poder modernas traen una salida de 5V que está arriba aún cuando el computador esté apagado. Normalmente esa salida suministra hasta 2A que pueden servirte para energizar un relé y controlarlo desde la salida de 5V normal (que está off cuando el pc está apagado).

Algo así:









Saludos!


----------



## zenky (Mar 6, 2015)

Entiendo que este relevador se activará cuando se encienda la pc, pero quedará activo todo el tiempo ¿estoy en lo correcto?, el objetivo es generar tan solo un pulso, (abrir y cerrar le relevador rápido)


----------



## jreyes (Mar 6, 2015)

zenky dijo:


> Entiendo que este relevador se activará cuando se encienda la pc, pero quedará activo todo el tiempo ¿estoy en lo correcto?, el objetivo es generar tan solo un pulso, (abrir y cerrar le relevador rápido)


Sí, pero gobierna todo el televisor; aunque habría que ver cómo se comporta el televisor (puede que se apague y al encender el pc siga apagado esperando el encendido desde el panel en cuyo caso el circuito que subí no serviría).






Saludos.


----------



## mezafono (Feb 2, 2018)

Buen dia, tengo el mismo problema, he comprado una moto sin cable, y he ido armando poco a poco el cableado electrico, ahora voy con las luces direccionales, el problema que me tope es que los botones en el manubrio de mi moto, tiene botones sin retencion, 

Mi duda es igual a la de senky, ya que quiero que se mantenga encendido cada vez que presiono el boton para ir a la derecha, o izquierda y quiero que se vuelva a desactivar cada que vuelva a presionar el mismo botón y asi sucesivamente. 

He visto que funciona perfecto  con switches de retencion. pero el mio no tiene y no quiero ponerle, en este caso este debe de ser la solucion tambien de senky,  pues asi venia de fabrica mi moto


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2018)

Lo podes llevar a cabo con un 4013 un transistor y relay y unas pocas resistencias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 3, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Lo podes llevar a cabo con un 4013 un transistor y relay y unas pocas resistencias
> http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/fuentes-reguladores/imagenes/4013-flip-flop.png Ver el archivo adjunto 163562



Hola, el circuito presenta varios problemas, por ejem. en el esquema el SW1, cuando está abierto deja la entrada CK en alta Z.
Además hay que añadir un antirrebote a dicha entrada. R3 es de muy pequeño valor para una alimentación de 12V. con 3k3 funcionará. Tampoco hay que alimentar el relé directamente de la alimentación del 4013, será un desastre la interferencia, y no hablar si se instala en una motocicleta. Habrá que blindar todo el conjunto.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 3, 2018)

che, y si se implementa un 4017? de las dos salidas afectadas una al aire y otra atacando un transistor darlington npn que exite un relay  El tema esta en que es re sencible y cuando de arranqueal contactor de la moto, va meter ruido en la linea y se puede volver loco... habria que probar con unos capacitores en la entrrada de alimentacion.... no se, no estoy muy convencido de lo que dije, soy mas amigo de las logicas de contactos para estos casos


----------



## mezafono (Feb 3, 2018)

He viso en la moto, y veo que si tiene un Sw, como el del disgrama de PANDACBA, mi pregunta, como es que en el cableado o circuiteria hace enclavarse las direccionales con solo el flasheador, interruptor principal como el del volante de los carros, y los dos botones sin retencion en el manubrio de la moto. revisare probando conectando, pero seguramente mientras deje de presionar el boton sin retension deje de parpadear.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, el circuito presenta varios problemas, por ejem. en el esquema el SW1, cuando está abierto deja la entrada CK en alta Z.
> Además hay que añadir un antirrebote a dicha entrada. R3 es de muy pequeño valor para una alimentación de 12V. con 3k3 funcionará. Tampoco hay que alimentar el relé directamente de la alimentación del 4013, será un desastre la interferencia, y no hablar si se instala en una motocicleta. Habrá que blindar todo el conjunto.


El esquema propuesto no es definitivo, o le devo hacer todo el trabajo pcb incluido?

Solo es un esquema orientativo para que vea que funciona y que es una opción nada más que eso que del reso se encargue, si tu quieres ponerte y buscar un tipo de relay determinado ver la corriente de la bobina luego en base a ello buscar el transistor adecuado, si es darlington mejor, luego calcular la 3 en base al transistor y la tensión de alimentación genial, hazlo porque tal cosa yono la hare, o si torre quiero hacerlo adelante desenlo servido en bandeja, asi nunca aprendera nada





mezafono dijo:


> He viso en la moto, y veo que si tiene un Sw, como el del disgrama de PANDACBA, mi pregunta, como es que en el cableado o circuiteria hace enclavarse las direccionales con solo el flasheador, interruptor principal como el del volante de los carros, y los dos botones sin retencion en el manubrio de la moto. revisare probando conectando, pero seguramente mientras deje de presionar el boton sin retension deje de parpadear.


El sistema que te presente das un pulso y cambia la salida digamos conecta y queda asi hasta un nuevo pulso, que lo desconecta.
En tu caso debe haber un pulso para la derecha y otro para la izquierda, si no describe bien como es el mando original


----------



## elmo2 (Feb 3, 2018)

te dejo el link de un circuito hecho con relays automotrices...
presionas el boton una vez y te da una salida de 12 v . presionas otra vez y se apaga...

https://www.the12volt.com/relays/relaydiagram23.html

saludos...


----------



## mezafono (Feb 3, 2018)

Gracias, para solucionar, pondre en cada lado del manubrio de mi moto, donde va cada uno  de los botones sin retension, lo cambiare por botones de retension asi cuando vuelva a presionar se apagara.

Gracias elmo2, pandacba, Gudino, torres.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 3, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El esquema propuesto no es definitivo, o le devo hacer todo el trabajo pcb incluido?



 trabajo incluido no, pero quizas analizar el circuito como lo menciono gudino primero y comentar donde tendria posibles problemas... me extraña araña, de ultima citale link, fuente y listo


----------



## interhaz (Feb 4, 2018)

Jajaja, me dio hasta miedo tantas respuestas congruentes, a mi parecer con un relay de 12v conectando la bobina al cable amarillo y negro que sale de la fuente lo activa cuando el pc se prende y desactiva cuando se apaga; conectando el tv en serie con el swich del relay, hace exactamente lo mismo que el pc. El diagrama se lo dejo a los buenos en PCB.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2018)

No utilices relay automotrices, consume mucha corriente, no es lo mismo la bateria de un auto que una moto, utiliza otro tipo de relay, de uso en motocicletas.
Por otro lado puedes poner esas llaves que la mueves a un lado guiña de ese, para el otro igual, al centro apagado, te va a facilitar mucho las cosas, con eso no necesitaras ningún relay


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2018)

Digo yo..... por que no buscar y leer en el foro antes de crear un tema por algo tan trillado????
En este (viejo) hilo está toda la info que necesita: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-interesantes-leds-siempre-preguntan-mismo-43134/ y en particular, está el esquema completo acá: http://web.archive.org/web/20071012032023/http://www.cpemma.co.uk:80/flipflop.html


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2018)

No es exactament lo mismo es para accionar las luces direccionales (guiños)de una moto........ no es como el caso planteado al principio del hilo que se pretendia encender un TV viejito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No es exactament lo mismo es para accionar las luces direccionales (guiños)de una moto........ no es como el caso planteado al principio del hilo que se pretendia encender un TV viejito


Ahhhhh....pero es que todos los circuitos que han subido hace lo mismo que el del link que les pasé...


----------

